
30M out of 54M caught in South Africa's worst data breach - benevol
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-41696703
======
jaclaz
>The information contained in a 27GB file was discovered by Australia-based
internet security expert _Tony [sic]_ Hunt earlier this week.

 _Troy_ :

[https://www.troyhunt.com/questions-about-the-massive-
south-a...](https://www.troyhunt.com/questions-about-the-massive-south-
african-master-deeds-data-breach-answered/)

